# My Two Fuzzballs



## WICatLover (Aug 25, 2008)

I just thought I'd give you the story of how my cats chose me (for lack of a better term) and some fun stories bout them.

Mac and Charlie had been in a fire at my neighbors dad's house. Mac had to be rescued from inside the fire and Charlie was found hiding in the garage. When I heard that they weren't eating at the vets, I told my neighbor to bring them on over. It was the best decision I ever made because my life hasn't been the same since.

Mac is my 14 yr old. He has diabetes and needs his insulin shot twice a day. I hate going after him with a needle but that's nothing to how he feels. He's getting better about it though. I like to call Mac my anti-social butterfly because he's so shy. You have to come around a lot for him to get used to you. Otherwise he likes to hide under the bed or behind my computer armoire. He is also the one who doesn't like storms at all. He will hide in the bathroom (I don't know why). I will of couse go in and comfort him. Basically hold him give him a smooch or two and tell him he'll be alright. Sometimes his brother Charlie comes in and keeps him company. Mac is such a "mommas boy". He will snuggle up to my side when I go to sleep as if to say "don't worry mom nothing will happen to you while I am here". He likes to do his gymnastics in the catnip though. I put some out on the floor and he rolls around in it, catching some on his fur so he has a snack for later. LOL 

Charlie is my 12 yr old. He has lymphoma and needs a shot twice a week. I just sit him down, put my legs over him and then have to force his mouth open to shoot it down his throat. He nevers like that but he's getting better about it too. Charlie is my social butterfly. Anyone who walks into my apartment, is immediately greeted by him. He'll rub up against their legs and wait for the attention. If he doesn't get it when he thinks he should, he will make sure to bother the visitor until they do pet him. Charlie has developed this habit of attacking towels. Noone believed me until I showed them video of it. He also likes to nap in my bathroom sink. Fits perfectly in there too. 

I like to say my boys are worse then a pair of 2 yr olds at times. Which is totally true too. Racing around the house when I'm trying to sleep, roughhousing with each other, crying at 2 in the morning that they want a drink... the list is pretty long. But I'm such a sap that I give in to them. After all, I am staff. You know that saying.. Dogs have owners but cats have staff! They even have a catnip dealer. Happens to be my brother. They either get the good organic stuff from him or the natural stuff from grammy. They also have a toy box. Mac and Charlie are pretty much spoiled rotten. They have their scratch pads, scratch post, pup tent, numerous catnip toys, and of course their own blankies. Mac even stole a body pillow from me.

What more can I say about my little lovebugs. I love them to death and am forever grateful that I told my neighbor to bring them by. Her dad has since died and I've "officially" adopted them as mine. As I write this, Charlie is sleeping in the middle of the living room floor and Mac has just walked out to "tell" me that it's time I went to bed. LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What wonderful stories! How long have they owned you?  

Cinderella and Cleo let me know when it's time to go to bed also. 8O


----------



## WICatLover (Aug 25, 2008)

Well they have owned me for close to 4 years now. When I went to bed last night they apparently were in a snuggling mood because Mac curled up nice and tight next to me and Charlie decided he was going to lay on my chest and take a nap. I'm just a jungle gym/fun place to lay down on. Sigh.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

What a great story  They must really love you!! <<<<< Hopes to see pictures soon :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

They sound like a pair of little characters  How wonderful that they survived the fire.

seashell


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It sounds like they believe that you are purrfect staff for them :lol: . How wonderful that you took them in when they needed a hero the most.


----------

